# rhombeus or ???''



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

A FRIEND OF MINE JUST GIVE ME A SUPPOSED TO BE S. RHOMBEUS THIS ONE LOOKS QUITE DIFFERENT LIKE THE OTHERS I GOT ANY INPUT???


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilo CF.









~Dj


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

HERES ANOTHER SHOOT OF THIS ONE


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Spilo CF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> InSinUAsian said:
> 
> 
> > Spilo CF.
> ...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

waht color are the eyes? It's almost definitely a Splio CF, but only if the eyes are red. If they are yellow, you might be the 2nd person I've heard of with a Medinai.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup its a Spilo cf


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im swinging for a Medinai.. but then again it has red eyes.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i watched the eyes very carefull and with the friend of my father since i dont have a very good vision lol.. it has red eyes so what kind of prianha it would be?? its a spilopleura ?? or rhombeus?? also what does cf means???

thanx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy reading about: Spilopleura CF


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx for the help now i got from 3 different piranhas .,. got the nattereri the red bellied the yellow king,m got some caribe and this spilo and the rhombeus { do you know where i can get a pic of an adult spilo?? thanx

b.c.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

also i would like to know whats the difference between it and the mednai and the rhombeus.. also how long does it reach ???

b.c.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit OPEFE. Majority of descriptions and photos are there for all known pirana species.

OPEFE WEB SITE


----------

